# Suit needs a new home



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Suit is a year old, male, silver husky dumbo rat who has a lovely personality and has been well raised from a baby, he came from a very good breeder.

He actually belongs to my friend who's landlord is selling the flat she lives in and has to move out, she's found a place but despite all her best efforts they will not let her keep just one rat and she can not find anywhere else to go.

It is unknown how he is with other rats as he has not been with another rat since he was a baby.

He is in Bournemouth but he has a secure foster place but my friend who will be looking after him will be getting a ferret next year and would really like him gone by next year at least, he will be in Southampton.

I live in Plymouth, he can not live with me as I own a dog that has already killed many rats including my own pet rat and can not take this risk.




























Please if you can give this guy a home me and my friends (owner and foster) will be very very grateful


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Rserved now :thumbsup:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

thats great news


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

This can be closed now, he's gone to his new owner


----------

